# Looking for Expats in South Korea for interviews



## FSUniversityGöttingen

Greetings dear expat-community,

I am studying business administration at the University of Göttingen (Germany) and I am going to write my bachelor-thesis at the chair of human ressources with main focus on Asia. Therefore I kindly want to ask expats that are currently working in South Korea to participate in a small interview for my statistical research purpose. I'd love to hear from you.

Best regards Florian


----------

